# C++ runtime error



## Andrew1987 (Apr 26, 2011)

Hi Iv been having trouble with my laptop for the last 2 days, I went to turn my computer on the other day and wile it was loading just before getting to the loggin Im getting a C++ runtime error message. after many attempts I had to shut down my computer improperly and restart it, then after a few more attempts it finaly allows me to log in, however im afraid that making a habbit of doing that its going to cause more problems, what can i do?


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

Hi and welcome

Did you install anything new or uninstall anything 2 days ago?

Also, could you post the exact error message you are getting?
(For example: Microsoft Visual C++ Runtime Error Program: C:\Windows\System32\rundll32.exe
This application has requested the Runtime to terminate it in an unusual way. Please contact the applications support team for more information)


----------



## Andrew1987 (Apr 26, 2011)

Yes, sorry. If memory serves correct I believe that was the exact error message I received.
as far as any new downloads or any new software that was added to my system was strictly windows updates. 
which was strange to me, how ever I was also having a problem with my windows updater failing to install a "framwork version 4" so I eventually just blocked that update. I also noticed after browsing some of the other forums that i wasn't the only one who was having that problem..


----------



## Andrew1987 (Apr 26, 2011)

After goofing around with my laptop, I tried to download a few registry repair systems, that didn't solve my problem, how ever I found that my AVG had a system repair option that I had to download for a free one time repair all problems (with the option to buy a years worth of service for less than 30.00) any way after I used it I no longer get that runtime error msg.
it was an accident but it worked


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

Glad it worked out for you. 

Be careful of those other registry repair programs. Sometimes they can do more harm than help.


----------



## Andrew1987 (Apr 26, 2011)

I was wrong! So as it turns out my AVG pc tune up didn't fix the problem after all. it fixed a bunch of other issues and sped up my computer a bit but the Microsoft Visual C++ Runtime Error library message comes up still if I shut my computer down. How ever, if I put it on stand by it doesn't give me the error message, it loads up normally. Im so disappointed. lol. I don't understand it, when I do finally get it running and logged on, it works just fine as far as I can tell, but again, when I shut it down and go to turn it back on I get that error message... Any Ideas? I'm all ears ha ha ha .!


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

*Click here* to download *HJTInstall.exe*

Save *HJTInstall.exe* to your desktop.
Doubleclick on the *HJTInstall.exe* icon on your desktop.
By default it will install to *C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\HijackThis* . 
Click on *Install*.
It will create a HijackThis icon on the desktop.
Once installed, it will launch *Hijackthis*.
Click on the *Do a system scan and save a logfile* button. It will scan and the log should open in notepad.
Click on "Edit > Select All" then click on "Edit > Copy" to copy the entire contents of the log.
Come back here to this thread and Paste the log in your next reply.
*DO NOT* have Hijackthis fix anything yet. Most of what it finds will be harmless or even required.


----------



## Andrew1987 (Apr 26, 2011)

Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.2
Scan saved at 5:53:46 PM, on 4/27/2011
Platform: Windows Vista SP2 (WinNT 6.00.1906)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v9.00 (9.00.8112.16421)
Boot mode: Normal

Running processes:
C:\Windows\system32\taskeng.exe
C:\Windows\system32\Dwm.exe
C:\Windows\Explorer.EXE
C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG PC Tuneup 2011\BoostSpeed.exe
C:\Windows\system32\taskeng.exe
C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynTPEnh.exe
C:\Program Files\TOSHIBA\Power Saver\TPwrMain.exe
C:\Program Files\TOSHIBA\FlashCards\TCrdMain.exe
C:\Program Files\ATT-SST\McciTrayApp.exe
C:\Program Files\ClickPotatoLite\bin\10.0.668.0\ClickPotatoLiteSA.exe
C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG10\avgtray.exe
C:\Program Files\Camera Assistant Software for Toshiba\traybar.exe
C:\Program Files\TOSHIBA\HDMICtrlMan\HDMICtrlMan.exe
C:\Program Files\2Wire Wireless Manager\2Wire.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Sidebar\sidebar.exe
C:\Windows\ehome\ehtray.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Media Player\wmpnscfg.exe
C:\Windows\system32\wbem\unsecapp.exe
C:\Windows\ehome\ehmsas.exe
C:\Program Files\Camera Assistant Software for Toshiba\CEC_MAIN.exe
C:\Program Files\TOSHIBA\HDMICtrlMan\HCMSoundChanger.exe
C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG10\Identity Protection\agent\bin\avgidsmonitor.exe
C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynTPHelper.exe
C:\Windows\system32\wuauclt.exe
C:\Program Files\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
C:\Windows\system32\rundll32.exe
C:\Program Files\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
C:\Program Files\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
C:\Windows\system32\SearchFilterHost.exe
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\HijackThis\HijackThis.exe

R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.att.net
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant = 
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,CustomizeSearch = 
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Local Page = 
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,ProxyOverride = *.local
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Toolbar,LinksFolderName = 
R3 - URLSearchHook: AIM Toolbar Search Class - {03402f96-3dc7-4285-bc50-9e81fefafe43} - C:\Program Files\AIM Toolbar\aimtb.dll
R3 - URLSearchHook: (no name) - {00A6FAF6-072E-44cf-8957-5838F569A31D} - C:\Program Files\MyWebSearch\bar\2.bin\MWSSRCAS.DLL
R3 - URLSearchHook: (no name) - - (no file)
F2 - REG:system.ini: UserInit=C:\Windows\system32\Userinit.exe
O1 - Hosts: ::1 localhost
O2 - BHO: MyWebSearch Search Assistant BHO - {00A6FAF1-072E-44cf-8957-5838F569A31D} - C:\Program Files\MyWebSearch\bar\2.bin\MWSSRCAS.DLL
O2 - BHO: Adobe PDF Reader Link Helper - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: mwsBar BHO - {07B18EA1-A523-4961-B6BB-170DE4475CCA} - C:\Program Files\MyWebSearch\bar\2.bin\MWSBAR.DLL
O2 - BHO: WormRadar.com IESiteBlocker.NavFilter - {3CA2F312-6F6E-4B53-A66E-4E65E497C8C0} - C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG10\avgssie.dll
O2 - BHO: SSVHelper Class - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_06\bin\ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: Windows Live ID Sign-in Helper - {9030D464-4C02-4ABF-8ECC-5164760863C6} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WindowsLiveLogin.dll
O2 - BHO: Search Toolbar - {9D425283-D487-4337-BAB6-AB8354A81457} - C:\Program Files\Search Toolbar\SearchToolbar.dll
O2 - BHO: AVG Security Toolbar BHO - {A3BC75A2-1F87-4686-AA43-5347D756017C} - C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG10\Toolbar\IEToolbar.dll
O2 - BHO: AIM Toolbar Loader - {b0cda128-b425-4eef-a174-61a11ac5dbf8} - C:\Program Files\AIM Toolbar\aimtb.dll
O3 - Toolbar: My Web Search - {07B18EA9-A523-4961-B6BB-170DE4475CCA} - C:\Program Files\MyWebSearch\bar\2.bin\MWSBAR.DLL
O3 - Toolbar: AIM Toolbar - {61539ecd-cc67-4437-a03c-9aaccbd14326} - C:\Program Files\AIM Toolbar\aimtb.dll
O3 - Toolbar: AVG Security Toolbar - {CCC7A320-B3CA-4199-B1A6-9F516DD69829} - C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG10\Toolbar\IEToolbar.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Search Toolbar - {9D425283-D487-4337-BAB6-AB8354A81457} - C:\Program Files\Search Toolbar\SearchToolbar.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SynTPEnh] C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynTPEnh.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TPwrMain] %ProgramFiles%\TOSHIBA\Power Saver\TPwrMain.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HSON] %ProgramFiles%\TOSHIBA\TBS\HSON.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [00TCrdMain] %ProgramFiles%\TOSHIBA\FlashCards\TCrdMain.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Windows Defender] %ProgramFiles%\Windows Defender\MSASCui.exe -hide
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ATT-SST_McciTrayApp] "C:\Program Files\ATT-SST\McciTrayApp.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ClickPotatoLiteSA] "C:\Program Files\ClickPotatoLite\bin\10.0.668.0\ClickPotatoLiteSA.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AVG_TRAY] C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG10\avgtray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Camera Assistant Software] "C:\Program Files\Camera Assistant Software for Toshiba\traybar.exe" /start
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HDMICtrlMan] C:\Program Files\TOSHIBA\HDMICtrlMan\HDMICtrlMan.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [2Wire Wireless Manager] "C:\Program Files\2Wire Wireless Manager\2Wire.exe" -a
O4 - HKLM\..\RunOnce: [NCInstallQueue] rundll32 netman.dll,ProcessQueue
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Sidebar] "C:\Program Files\Windows Sidebar\Sidebar.exe" /autorun
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ehTray.exe] C:\Windows\ehome\ehTray.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [WMPNSCFG] C:\Program Files\Windows Media Player\WMPNSCFG.exe
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-19\..\Run: [Sidebar] %ProgramFiles%\Windows Sidebar\Sidebar.exe /detectMem (User 'LOCAL SERVICE')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-19\..\Run: [WindowsWelcomeCenter] rundll32.exe oobefldr.dll,ShowWelcomeCenter (User 'LOCAL SERVICE')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-20\..\Run: [Sidebar] %ProgramFiles%\Windows Sidebar\Sidebar.exe /detectMem (User 'NETWORK SERVICE')
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Search - http://edits.mywebsearch.com/toolbaredits/menusearch.jhtml?p=ZRxdm429VUUS
O8 - Extra context menu item: Add to Google Photos Screensa&ver - res://C:\Windows\system32\GPhotos.scr/200
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office12\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_06\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_06\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra button: @C:\Program Files\Windows Live\Writer\WindowsLiveWriterShortcuts.dll,-1004 - {219C3416-8CB2-491a-A3C7-D9FCDDC9D600} - C:\Program Files\Windows Live\Writer\WriterBrowserExtension.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: @C:\Program Files\Windows Live\Writer\WindowsLiveWriterShortcuts.dll,-1003 - {219C3416-8CB2-491a-A3C7-D9FCDDC9D600} - C:\Program Files\Windows Live\Writer\WriterBrowserExtension.dll
O9 - Extra button: Send to OneNote - {2670000A-7350-4f3c-8081-5663EE0C6C49} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office12\ONBttnIE.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: S&end to OneNote - {2670000A-7350-4f3c-8081-5663EE0C6C49} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office12\ONBttnIE.dll
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office12\REFIEBAR.DLL
O9 - Extra button: ClickPotato - {B58926D6-CFB0-45d2-9C28-4B5A0F0368AE} - C:\Program Files\ClickPotatoLite\bin\10.0.668.0\ClickPotatoLiteSABHO.dll
O11 - Options group: [ACCELERATED_GRAPHICS] Accelerated graphics
O13 - Gopher Prefix: 
O16 - DPF: {1D4DB7D2-6EC9-47A3-BD87-1E41684E07BB} - http://ak.exe.imgfarm.com/images/nocache/funwebproducts/ei-5/RetrogamerInitialSetup1.0.1.3.cab
O16 - DPF: {E2883E8F-472F-4FB0-9522-AC9BF37916A7} - http://platformdl.adobe.com/NOS/getPlusPlus/1.6/gp.cab
O18 - Protocol: avgsecuritytoolbar - {F2DDE6B2-9684-4A55-86D4-E255E237B77C} - C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG10\Toolbar\IEToolbar.dll
O18 - Protocol: linkscanner - {F274614C-63F8-47D5-A4D1-FBDDE494F8D1} - C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG10\avgpp.dll
O20 - AppInit_DLLs: C:\PROGRA~1\Google\GOOGLE~1\GOEC62~1.DLL
O23 - Service: Agere Modem Call Progress Audio (AgereModemAudio) - Agere Systems - C:\Windows\system32\agrsmsvc.exe
O23 - Service: Apple Mobile Device - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\AppleMobileDeviceService.exe
O23 - Service: Ati External Event Utility - ATI Technologies Inc. - C:\Windows\system32\Ati2evxx.exe
O23 - Service: AVG Security Toolbar Service - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG10\Toolbar\ToolbarBroker.exe
O23 - Service: AVGIDSAgent - AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o. - C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG10\Identity Protection\Agent\Bin\AVGIDSAgent.exe
O23 - Service: AVG WatchDog (avgwd) - AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o. - C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG10\avgwdsvc.exe
O23 - Service: Bonjour Service - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\Bonjour\mDNSResponder.exe
O23 - Service: ConfigFree Service - TOSHIBA CORPORATION - C:\Program Files\TOSHIBA\ConfigFree\CFSvcs.exe
O23 - Service: GameConsoleService - WildTangent, Inc. - C:\Program Files\TOSHIBA Games\TOSHIBA Game Console\GameConsoleService.exe
O23 - Service: Google Desktop Manager 5.7.802.22438 (GoogleDesktopManager-022208-143751) - Google - C:\Program Files\Google\Google Desktop Search\GoogleDesktop.exe
O23 - Service: Google Update Service (gupdate) (gupdate) - Google Inc. - C:\Program Files\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe
O23 - Service: Google Update Service (gupdatem) (gupdatem) - Google Inc. - C:\Program Files\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe
O23 - Service: Google Updater Service (gusvc) - Google - C:\Program Files\Google\Common\Google Updater\GoogleUpdaterService.exe
O23 - Service: InstallDriver Table Manager (IDriverT) - Macrovision Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\Driver\1150\Intel 32\IDriverT.exe
O23 - Service: Jumpstart Wifi Protected Setup (jswpsapi) - Atheros Communications, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Jumpstart\jswpsapi.exe
O23 - Service: McciCMService - Alcatel-Lucent - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Motive\McciCMService.exe
O23 - Service: McciServiceHost - Alcatel-Lucent - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Motive\McciServiceHost.exe
O23 - Service: My Web Search Service (MyWebSearchService) - MyWebSearch.com - C:\PROGRA~1\MYWEBS~1\bar\2.bin\mwssvc.exe
O23 - Service: pinger - Unknown owner - C:\TOSHIBA\IVP\ISM\pinger.exe
O23 - Service: SmartFaceVWatchSrv - Toshiba - C:\Program Files\TOSHIBA\SmartFaceV\SmartFaceVWatchSrv.exe
O23 - Service: Swupdtmr - Unknown owner - c:\TOSHIBA\IVP\swupdate\swupdtmr.exe
O23 - Service: TOSHIBA Navi Support Service (TNaviSrv) - TOSHIBA Corporation - C:\Program Files\TOSHIBA\TOSHIBA DVD PLAYER\TNaviSrv.exe
O23 - Service: TOSHIBA Optical Disc Drive Service (TODDSrv) - TOSHIBA Corporation - C:\Windows\system32\TODDSrv.exe
O23 - Service: TOSHIBA Power Saver (TosCoSrv) - TOSHIBA Corporation - C:\Program Files\TOSHIBA\Power Saver\TosCoSrv.exe
O23 - Service: TOSHIBA SMART Log Service - TOSHIBA Corporation - C:\Program Files\TOSHIBA\SMARTLogService\TosIPCSrv.exe

--
End of file - 11163 bytes


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

It appears that you actually have some traces of malware. We should take care of that first.

Please visit *Combofix Guide & Instructions * for instructions for installing the recovery console and downloading and running ComboFix.

The only thing different from the instructions there is that when downloading and saving the ComboFix.exe I would like you to rename it to puppy.exe please.

Post the log from ComboFix when you've accomplished that along with a new HijackThis log.

Important notes regarding ComboFix:

ComboFix may reset a number of Internet Explorer's settings, including making it the default browser. This can easily be changed once we're finished.

ComboFix also prevents autorun of ALL CDs, floppies and USB devices to assist with malware removal & increase security. If this is an issue or makes it difficult for you, please let me know. This can be undone manually when we're finished. Read  *HERE * for an article written by dvk01 on why we disable autoruns.


----------



## Andrew1987 (Apr 26, 2011)

I ran a clean boot and found out that its the SmartfaceVwatchsrv.exe. so I disabled it and restarted my computer and it booted right up with out the error msg. now that "Smartface" is by toshiba and supposed to be a legitimate program. should I try to remove it if possible and re down load it or just leave it disabled or.... any recommendations? I was reading another post earlier about some one who had the same problem and after that person disabled it believed that it lead to other programs not functioning and in turn all together crashed... what do you think i should do?
how ever Iv never once used this program and never registered it either, Im thinking i should delete it.. but Ill wait until i hear back from you for your opinion.


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

I would leave it disabled for now and see if it actually does affect any other programs (mainly involving a camera)

If it is affecting another program, you should just reinstall the utility. http://www.csd.toshiba.com/cgi-bin/tais/support/jsp/download.jsp?soid=2186821


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

I see you also deleted your posts that contained the combofix results and hijackthis log?


----------



## Andrew1987 (Apr 26, 2011)

I ran a few anti virus and malware programs and removed 2 trojins and a few other malware items and i had to remove hijackthis in order to reinstall my AVG programs im going to restart my computer again right now and check my camera and then a system check.. I did knowtice though that the program that I disabled had 0 activity since the dat that it was installed to the system my the manufacturer which was before I purchased the laptop so i dont know if anything important uses it to run but ill check and get back to you.


----------



## Andrew1987 (Apr 26, 2011)

ok restarted it and checked it a few times and every thing seems to be running smoothly for now.. 
again thank you very much for your time and help. if anything else should come up ill be sure to come back


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

You're welcome.  I'll mark this solved for now then. If something should come up again, let me know.


----------



## Andrew1987 (Apr 26, 2011)

will do


----------

